# quelqu'un sait il nettoyer une tâche de marqueur?



## laora (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
je reviens avec un autre post : je suis toujours sur le point de vendre mon macbook, et horreur, il  y a une trace de marqueur (sensé être indélébile...) sur le revêtement blanc à côté de l'écran... dans le manuel d'utilisation de mb, ils disent de ne nettoyer écran et revêtement qu'avec un chiffon doux et humide........autrement dit aucune chance d'enlever la tâche...
quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience semblable? est-il possible d'utiliser avec précaution un produit + efficace que l'eau? quel serait ce produit? (détergent interdit, dit le manuel...)
Merci!
Laora


----------



## BS0D (25 Septembre 2008)

euuuh...
mais qu'est ce que tu fous avec un marqueur indélébile près de ton macbook, t'as pas honte???!!! 

surtout pas de dissolvant ou autre cochonnerie dans le genre. 

vois peut etre avec un magasin de produits industriels ou un truc du style...


----------



## TiLu (25 Septembre 2008)

La gomme magique de Mr Propre


----------



## laora (25 Septembre 2008)

la gomme magique de Monsieur Propre.....
info ou intox?


----------



## laora (25 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> euuuh...
> mais qu'est ce que tu fous avec un marqueur indélébile près de ton macbook, t'as pas honte???!!!



Je répondais au téléphone à côté de mon macbook, puis j'ai voulu noter quelque chose en urgence, j'ai donc saisi le stabylo qui traînait par là, après avoir écrit j'avais le feutre dans ma main, en l'air, et je me suis retournée pour parler à quelqu'un, ce qui a dévié ma main de son point fixe aérien et schcrack! 
 c'est ballot je sais


----------



## TiLu (25 Septembre 2008)

laora a dit:


> la gomme magique de Monsieur Propre.....
> info ou intox?



Je nettoie mon MacBook avec et elle ne lui a rien fait de mal. Pour tester si elle attaquait la couleur, je l'ai essayée sur le mur fraîchement peint couleur aubergine du salon, plusieurs fois avant de l'utiliser sur le MacBook, rien, pas une trace de couleur partie. 


Edit : enfin, je le frotte pas comme un malade, je le fais que passer légèrement pour le nettoyer lorsque mes sales mains l'ont sali.


----------



## coolthecat (26 Septembre 2008)

Tu devrais essayer le jus de citron.....pour moi ça a fonctionné sur un canapé et sur une table en plexi .....


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2008)

la graisse aussi
( si si la graisse)

evidement il s'agit pas de verser 3 litres d'huile chaude
mais de frotter avec un chiffon imbibé d'un peu de gras

edit
autres trucs qui marchent

le savon ( et oui)

et les bases d'alcool
( attention je ne sais pas si toutes les bases alcool valent pour une coque macbook , mais ca marche pour d'autres surfaces)

tu trouveras des tonnes de tuyaux en anglais via une recherche en anglais

" permanent marker" remove etc


----------



## boddy (26 Septembre 2008)

Truc et astuce qui fonctionne pour enlever sur un vêtement une tâche d'encre de stylo plume, de feutre, etc... : Faire tremper la partie tâchée dans du lait.

Le lait est gras (lui-aussi), tu peux essayer d'utiliser un chiffon imbibé de lait.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2008)

ca va se transformer en fil " multi taches"



Autre truc 
regarder les archives
( on en a déjà parlé)


----------



## BS0D (26 Septembre 2008)

Alors moi je viens de trouver un fil anglophone, où une femme dit que sa fille a exprimé ses talents artistiques sur l'écran de son laptop au marqueur indélébile. 

Et devinez ce qu'elle a fait, sans rayer, et sans laisser de traces ?

*une brosse à dent et du dentifrice... de marque Crest ProHealth* 

J'imagine qu'il faut pas insister comme un goret, mais bon... à tester!

EUUUUh, QUICK EDIT:

Eviter bien sûr les dentifrices abrasifs, style pour dents blanches etc... au risque de fusiller le MB et de le rayer


----------



## laora (26 Septembre 2008)

merci à tous!
je vais mélanger du dentifrice du lait de l'huile du savon du citron et le l'alcool avec une brosse à dent sans oublier de lire les archives en anglais, c'est bien ça?
 ce forum peut se venter d'avoir réponse à tout!

merci encore


----------



## boddy (26 Septembre 2008)

Fait gaffe quand même





​


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2008)

laora a dit:


> merci à tous!
> je vais mélanger du dentifrice du lait de l'huile du savon du citron et le l'alcool avec une brosse à dent sans oublier de lire les archives en anglais, c'est bien ça?



au pire t'as le napalm
ca nettoierait le mac+ le macuser et la piece
c'est radical


-mode serieux 
 savon c'est assez efficace car la surface d'un mac n'accroche pas autant( l'encre)  qu'un tissu par exemple

la gomme ( oui la banale gomme) tres bon effaceur de tache sur mac


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2008)

nettoyage avec des lingettes pour lunettes , fortement alcoolisées , et sans risque pur le vernis du macbook.









bon courage


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> *une brosse à dent et du dentifrice... de marque Crest ProHealth*
> 
> J'imagine qu'il faut pas insister comme un goret, mais bon... à tester!
> 
> ...



Au moins, ça blanchirait le MacBook.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (27 Septembre 2008)

Pour enlever le marqueur je crois qu'il faut du trichloréthylène...
En théorie ça part tout de suite mais faut pas trop en mettre c'est puissant (je l'ai vu à l'oeuvre pour enlever des inscriptions au marqueur sur un baril de plastique souple)...
Après sur un MB peut être qu'il va pas apprécier..
A voir...
Sinon de proposer dans le post ci dessous il y a aussi l'acétone, l'alcool à bruler et le Cif Crème...lol.

http://www.pcinpact.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=30186


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2008)

trichloréthylène et l'acétone sont exactement les produits a proscrire // ils boufferaient le vernis a la première application même légère ....


ça reviendrait a ça..


----------



## Cath83 (27 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca va se transformer en fil " multi taches"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MEERRRRRRRRRE DEEEEEEEEEEENIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS ! ou es tu ????


----------



## delphyakito (20 Septembre 2014)

Grâce à vos réponses j'ai pu récupérer mon Macbook Air... Je l'ai depuis une semaine, et mon fils de 2 ans a fait un trait de marqueur indélébile sur le capot. 1000 mercis, la gomme magique de Monsieur propre ce n'est pas un mythe, ça fonctionne parfaitement !


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2014)

C'est bien de voir un fil toujours utile 6 ans plus tard


----------

